# Klassendiagramm Strategy Muster -MVC



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

hallo,

also ich soll in einer Arbeit das MVC konzept an einem Beispiel beschreiben, dabei sollen die verwendeten Muster (Observer,  Composite und Strategy) auch mit erläutert werden. Zu jedem sollen Klassendiagramme aus dem eigenen beispiel verwendet werden. Das beispiel ist eine Swing anwendung. 
Mein problem dabei ist wie sieht das klassendiagramm für das strategy Pattern aus, weil ich habe ja pro view(Fenster) einen Controller und nicht mehrere wie das immer in den bildern ist da gibt es ja für eine aufgabe mehrere strategien.

Weiß da echt nicht weiter das allgemeine und für observer und composite habe ich fertig aber bei strategie habe ich echt keine ahnung. habe es halt so gelesen das die view ja nicht weiß was sie tun muss wenn ein button geklickt wird und sich darum die strategie(der Controller) kümmert) Allerdings habe ich ja wie gesagt nur einen controller pro View. oder soll ich da keylistener und Mouselistener als verschiedene strategien angeben?

kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2007)

Ein LayoutManager ist beispielsweise ein Strategie Objekt.


----------

